# Is flying First Class a waste of miles on an int'l day flight?



## 3kids4me (Mar 8, 2008)

Wanted the opinion of those I respect most!

I'm taking my daughter to London in June and using FF miles on AA to get there and back.  As some of you know, my daughter has health/stamina issues although should not have any issues flying.  (It's the airport that can be the hard part!)

I have never flown first class, and of course neither has she (she is 14). When I went to book the tickets, I noticed that there were two FC seats available for our dates, and I thought that was so cool that I grabbed them. It pretty much cleaned out all the miles in our account. There were plenty of Coach sets, but no business class.

The thing is, we're talking about JFK to LHR, and it's a day flight. Returning, it's also a day flight. Am I really wasting my miles? On the one hand, I never seem to be able to use them for family vacations, because there are five of us and it's pretty much impossible to book five FF seats going anywhere, especially during a school break time. On the other hand, I'm pretty much using up the value of two more Coach Tickets by booking in FC, which is 125,000/ticket.

What do you guys think? I know my and her first time in FC will be very cool....but....

P.S.  I already ticketed so I don't know anything about fees to "unticket" and if I have to consider that.  This is on AA.


----------



## Berea1 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Use of the Admiral Club for free*

You have already booked the flight so .......  You have free use of the AA Admiral Club on international flights.  So, get there early, check in your bags and then go to the closest Admiral's Club lounge until your flight is called.  

Patrick


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 8, 2008)

I think you have made a brilliant move.  I don't consider First Class a waste on ANY flight, and particularly on an international flight.  You go, girl!  Jean


----------



## linsj (Mar 8, 2008)

Regardless of what time the flight is, it's a long one. You won't regret being in first class.


----------



## lynne (Mar 8, 2008)

Since AA has re-done their seats on the 777 and 763 aircraft, flying first class internationally has been wonderful.  We flew first class JFK/FCO last May and it was a wonderful experience.  The individually DVD players and BOSE noise-canceling headsets were great, the food and service were excellent.  On the daytime flight home, the captain introduced himself to each of use in first and thanked us for flying AA.  Very nice experience - you did the right thing.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi,

Since she suffers from fatique, the ability to relax beforehand in the Admirals Club and the extra space for the flight should be helpful.

Plus the fun of going in first should be a great treat at her age (as should the entire trip).


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 8, 2008)

We flew to London on Business class last summer.  Then amazingly enough, we got upgraded to first class on the way home.  It was very cool and impressed the heck out of DH. 

Sue


----------



## andrea t (Mar 8, 2008)

Flying international first class/ business class is the only thing I will use my miles on....well worth the splurge in my opinion.  Enjoy!


----------



## JROBIN (Mar 8, 2008)

Because you are flying first class out of JFK, you not only get use of the Admiral's Club (AC), but you get access to the Flagship Lounge (FL) in both JFK and LHR. These lounges are very nice and even quieter than the ACs. There will be food and drink available in the FL (I am an EXP with AA and always use the Cathay Pacific First Lounge in LHR, so I don't have any firsthand experience with the FL in London).


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your input!

Is there time to enjoy the Lounge?  What do you do, check in and then go to the Lounge until it's time to board?  (And how do you know when it's time to board?)


----------



## cindi (Mar 8, 2008)

What a wonderful thing for you to go first class! 

Can you make it stay a surprise and let her be awed by getting first class seats when you board?

I hope you both have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 8, 2008)

Not a waste at all and you were even able to get saver awards. I think it's a great deal. You'll be spoiled and won't want to fly coach ever again!


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 8, 2008)

cindi said:


> What a wonderful thing for you to go first class!
> 
> Can you make it stay a surprise and let her be awed by getting first class seats when you board?
> 
> I hope you both have a wonderful trip.



Actually, the whole trip is a surprise.  I'm going to tell her on her birthday in May.  And I will keep the First Class piece of it a secret until we get there!


----------



## naudette (Mar 8, 2008)

We always use our ff miles for first class when on vacation.  The only way to go, especially overseas.  In my opinion, you will arrive more refreshed and less tired. Coach is miserable.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 8, 2008)

Believe me you won't regret it. I wish it was me 
I don't think you would regret it, but especially not  in  Rachel's case.
Make good use of the lounge. I loved them, back in the day.


----------



## Dori (Mar 8, 2008)

We got upgraded to first class on Air Canada once as a thank you for offering to be bumped. They kept us aside until they knew for sure that they didn't need our seats, and then they exchanged our boarding passes for first class ones.  What a treat!  You will feel like royalty!  Enjoy, Sharon, you and Rachel deserve it!

Dori


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 8, 2008)

What a treat! Our last trip to Mexico on USAir, their plane broke and we were delayed til the next day. They upgraded us to 1st each way, but the FC john was broken and after all the drinks they comp'd us, we had to run the gamut to the back of the plane! That's justice for ya!

Jim Ricks


----------



## cindi (Mar 8, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Actually, the whole trip is a surprise.  I'm going to tell her on her birthday in May.  And I will keep the First Class piece of it a secret until we get there!


----------



## lprstn (Mar 8, 2008)

I flew coach to Italy and it was hard.  Enjoy First class, heck you are using points not cash.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 9, 2008)

I flew my family to UK/Spain/France on business class with points in the summer of 2005. My kids really enjoyed the experience until they saw the first class cabin with the fully fold-down beds.  Anyway, if I have to choose between night flight and day flight in the elite class, I would rather choose the day flight. You get much better services. For the night flight, most of the time, you are sleeping and there was not much service going on. Of course, I have status with both UA and AA and if I fly red-eye, I usually have at least an empty seat next to me so that might have something to do with not placing too much emphasis on the elite class for night flights 

Also, if you flight AA on business or first class, you get to use BA's lounges on the way back. They are one of best at LHR.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 9, 2008)

Sharon,
I have never flown 1st class.  It is great that you and Rachael have the opportunity on a long flight.  Enjoy.


----------



## senorak (Mar 9, 2008)

Sharon-
     We were "bumped" up to first class the year I took Devon to London (for a long weekend).  There had been a huge snowstorm on the East Coast, and airports were shut down for 2 days, so essentially, we were "stuck" in London for 2 extra days.  When we could finally get a flight to PHL, we were placed in first class....which I didn't realize until we checked in at the airport.  It was AWESOME!!!!  (Devon was only 6 or 7 at the time....and it is still the highlight of that trip for her).  We flew during the daytime, as well....and she just reveled in the ability to stretch out completely to nap, order pretty much whatever she wanted to eat, (while the rest of us had "gourmet airline food", she asked for a hot dog and potato chips),    and choose from many different movies.  She was treated like royalty (and, I think she was the only child in first class), so she was spoiled rotten.  It did kinda spoil her (and me) for any subsequent flights, tho.   

What a wonderful bday gift!    

DEB


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 9, 2008)

IMO it really depends on the airline.

none of the US carriers can even hold a candle to the euro big players (british air for one).

not to mention you really have to buy a more expensive ticket to have it available to upgrade to first class.  the "deeply discounted" fares are not upgradable with FF miles/points.


----------



## EileenSRN (Mar 9, 2008)

Sharon,
You absolutely made the right move! Especially if your daughter has medical issues. Plan on getting to JFK early enough to enjoy the bennies. Don't forget, you have FC checkin and...I believe you will have FC/Preferred Security line as well. Just those two things make a big difference. Also check out your baggage allowance. You probably are allowed more weight and maybe an extra piece of luggage. BUT - if you're flying within England, be careful. They have very strict luggage and weight rules. The flight itself is like comparing a horse and buggy to a Caddy :whoopie: . If you haven't, take a look at FlyerTalk.com. Browse their AA Forum. My daughter is Ex Plat on AA because she flies to China on business. If you think AA has a great FC product (and it does), you should look at Cathay Pacific! We are only lowly US Airways. Not top drawer by any means, but between what we normally fly, and using their credit card, hubby does take an extra cheap trip or 2 to maintain Preferred status. US will give unlimited upgrades to FC to him and a companion, if it's available. What a difference even on US. We flew Envoy to Shannon Ireland on miles last year. Will never book a flight over 4 hours unless we can get FC for miles. Oh, how I wish it were me!! Enjoy  
Eileen


----------



## JROBIN (Mar 9, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Thank you all so much for your input!
> 
> Is there time to enjoy the Lounge?  What do you do, check in and then go to the Lounge until it's time to board?  (And how do you know when it's time to board?)



In the Chicago FL (the one that I use almost all of the time), the flights are announced in the lounge that the flight will be boarding soon, so I would think that the JFK FL has a similar policy. AA also tries to position the lounge in a good location relative to where the flights are departing, so it is usally a short walk to the gate. 

AA recommends that for international flights that you check in 2 hours prior to the flight. Remember that you can use the first class check in at the airport and frequently there is a special elite/first class check in area for the TSA security screening, so getting checked in and going through security is usually a fairly painless process. This will be a great timesaver at LHR because only passengers ticketed in Business and First Class can use the fast track security line.


----------



## JROBIN (Mar 9, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Also, if you flight AA on business or first class, you get to use BA's lounges on the way back. They are one of best at LHR.



This statement would only be correct if you were traveling onward on a BA flight. The terminal in LHR that AA flies out of does not have a BA lounge, so you will have to use either the Admiral's Club or the Flagship Lounge in London.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 9, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> ...Is there time to enjoy the Lounge?


Depends upon how early you arrive at the airport.  You don't have to fear a long, boring wait in crowded quarters.  So arrive with some time to enjoy the lounge.


3kids4me said:


> What do you do, check in and then go to the Lounge until it's time to board?  (And how do you know when it's time to board?)


As the previous post says, they will announce when it is time to go to your gate in the lounge.

One other benefit to first class that I haven't seen mentioned above (I only scanned the posts, so maybe it is there) is that your luggage will be the first to be unloaded from the plane.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 9, 2008)

JROBIN said:


> This statement would only be correct if you were traveling onward on a BA flight. The terminal in LHR that AA flies out of does not have a BA lounge, so you will have to use either the Admiral's Club or the Flagship Lounge in London.



Now that I think about it...we flew to LHR on AA, and then used the BA lounge while waiting for our flight to Spain. We flew out of CDG on the way back with AA also and I can't remember whose lounge that we used. My bad but BA's lounge at LHR left a long-last impression on me


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've flown my family with 2 young kids, AA FC from NYC to Maui, 4 times and to NY to San Diego once AA FC. The first to Maui, not knowing what we were doing, flew Ny-LA-Maui, in 757s, which in FC is nothing to write home about. Then the next time through Chicago, we got in a 763, which had the better FC seating(leg supports) and now the super nice flat sleeper compartments with the music and TV as mentioned. It is my understanding the AA uses the 763 and 777 for most Int'l, so you will have the better planes. 

With our first FC experience, it was much nicer than coach, but nothing special. Then when we found the better planes, it made a huge difference in our vacation experience. Make sure to take plenty of pictures or video as we did, because you and your daughter are in for quite an experience. Your daughter will especially love the special environment and attention. 

The best way I can describe the difference is that in FC, your vacation starts, as soon as you get to the airport, whereas in coach, at least to me, your vacation doesn't start until you get off the palne at your destination. FC just allows you to start destressing immediately, and your mindset starts changing right there. 

With the said, I also think you used it for the right kind of trip. In hindsight I wish we flew coach to San Diego, because domestic FC isn't worth the miles in my opinion. I'm even questionng flying FC NYC to Aruba next Feb. I don't think for NY to Aruba AA flys 763, so in a 757 FC isn't worth it, as the miles will be better spent on our next Maui trip. 

Anyway in my opinion, miles well spent.


Regards.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 10, 2008)

*It's unanimous!
 You made a first class decision! ​*


----------

